# Amazon Sword has yellow leaves on arrival?



## ballyvora4 (Aug 15, 2011)

I bought some amazon sword plants on ebay and they arrived yesterday. Was about to prune the leaves off the plants and I got to the final 2 and it looked as if all leaves are yellow. 

I just added them to the quarantine tank for now to see how they get on but I was wondering would cutting all the leaves off stimulate growth or would it kill the plant?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I would leave a few on the plant.Thats how they breathe from what i have read.Once you see a few new ones growing in,you can trim the old ones off.Shouldnt take them more than a week or two.

Did you contact the seller to let them know that your plant is yellow?


----------



## ballyvora4 (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah that's what I was thinking. 

No point complaining really because I got them really cheap from the uk and they were in the post for a a few days. 

3 out of 5 were ok anyway. 

Guess I'll just have to wait and see what happens. There quarantined anyway so I don't have to worry too much about rotting leaves polluting the water in my community tank.


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

do not trim them yet, let them stay yellow and just plant them in your tank. pull them out of the gravel in about 4 days after youve had them them and peel off the dead leaves and make sure to trim off the dead clumps of roots until you see green! i made the mistake of leaving the old roots on one of my amazons and its not doing so hot right now because the roots couldnt push through the old dead matter. 

P.S. when new leaves come in in the center they will be brown the first few weeks, this is normal and make sure not to trim these new leaves off! 

hope this helps


----------

